# DVD bearbeiten?



## Pammler (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe einen neuen Rechner bestellt und suche nun eine wirklich brauchbare Software um Videos von meiner Canon DC20 (Mini DVD 1,4 GB- 30 min) zu bearbeiten und die verschiedenen Titel neu angeordnet und von verschiedenen kleinen DVD's zusammengefasst auf einer großen DVD 4,7 GB mit entsprechendem Menü zu brennen. Mein alter Slepptop (AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 mit 1,7 Ghz) und 2,5 GB Ram bei win 7-32 Bit mit Onboardgrafik war eh nicht die Wucht für Videobearbeitung, sprich es ging nicht.
Nun hoffe ich mit dem "Neuen" und entsprechender Software endlich mal Ordnung in die vielen kleinen DVD's zu bekommen. (i5 4690K 4x3,5 Ghz mit Asus Z87-A Motherboard, 8 GB Ram DDR3-1600, 2048MB GeForce GT 740 FTW)
Ich habe schon das Netz durchsucht, aber von DVD Bearbeitung steht nicht viel drin.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich brauche keine Effekte, will nur sortieren.


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Torsten,



Pammler schrieb:


> ich brauche keine Effekte, will nur sortieren.


Ja, weißt Du was das Schlimmste ist? - Der Appetit kommt beim Essen.

Es gibt sicher einiges an Freeware. Bunt, schreiend, meist sehr einfach gehalten. Also ich meine, das ist so wie mit den "Apps": Geht irgendwie, können aber nicht alles und oft nicht das was gerade man benötigt.

Du schreibst im ersten Satz "wirklich brauchbar", das nehme ich mal als Maßstab:
Bitte durchforste das Web nach einem preisgünstigem Angebot mit "Adobe Premiere Elements" - Alles ab und inklusive Version 11, außer die Creative Cloud Mietversion. - Es gibt auch preisgünstige Bundles mit Photoshop...
Du kannst Dir auch eine Demoversion herunter laden, testen und später freischalten.

Bei Fragen fragen...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2014)

Danke, Meinst du das? Wäre ja bezahlbar.

http://www.amazon.de/Adobe-Premiere-Elements-12/dp/B00F8L3BWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407312265&sr=8-1&keywords=premiere elements 12

aber: Adobe ist zwar mit Photoshop der Marktführer im Bildbearbeitungsektor, aber bei Premiere Elements fehlen mir noch viele Eigenschaften, die die Konkurrenten von Magix Video Studio, Nero Burning Rom Video und Co schon längst beherrschen. Diese sorgen bei Premiere Elements für etwas unschärfere Videoqualität, was mir persönlich sehr wichtig erscheint.

Magix Video Studio wäre das, was ich vlt. für gut geeignet halte. Wer kennt das?


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2014)

Ja, das meine ich.
Das hat alles was Du benötigst und viele Ausgabeformate. Sollte auch auf Deinem Rechner relativ flott laufen...

Du musst Dich da erst einmal einarbeiten, da gibt es auch einige Tuts dazu.
Nutze am Anfang nicht so viele verschiedene Überblendungen im Film - häufiger Anfängerfehler.... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2014)

Pammler schrieb:


> aber bei Premiere Elements fehlen mir noch viele Eigenschaften, die die Konkurrenten von Magix Video Studio, Nero Burning Rom Video und Co schon längst beherrschen.


Die da wären?

Edit:
Ah, ich habe Deine eigene Meinung gerade gefunden.
Klasse kopiert, hättest Du wenigstens etwas umformulieren können...

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Du musst mir nicht antworten


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2014)

HiHi, war von amazon, ich hab doch keine Ahnung  Ich bin halt völlig ohne Plan. Danke für deine Hilfe.


DbSam schrieb:


> Die da wären?


Das wollte ich ja hier wissen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2014)

Ich kenne Magix umd Adobe. 
Magix habe ich gekauft weil mir Adobe für ne schnelle Bearbeitung zu komplex war. 
(Einfach mal eben fix was zusammenstellen.) 
Unterm Strich bin ich bei Adobe, weil mir bei Magix immer was fehlte. Tonspuren gabs glaube ich nur eine usw...

Der fairneshalber muss ich sagen, dass ich von Versionen von vor ca. 4 Jahren spreche.

Aktuell kommt kaum Material zusammen um dies zu aktualisieren...


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2014)

Danke,

werd dann mal das adobe probieren. Morgen sollen die Teile für den Rechner kommen und Sohnemann bastelt die dann zusammen.

Da hasch was gefunden.
ich werd aber erstmal testen, aber der Preis ist doch gut oder?

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/Ad...te&etcc_ori=Affilinet&utm_content=Productfeed


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2014)

Rechner gibts doch auch als ganzes zu kaufen. Da kommt 1Paket. auspacken Stecker rein und los gehts. 

Mir ist die Motivation der Sohnemänner klar, war ja selbst mal einer von denen...

Es erweist sich in vielen Fällen meist als sinnvoller auf einen vom Werk aus geprüften Rechner zurückzugreifen. 

Wenn der Rechner nicht funktioniert nach der bastelei? Was isses das Netzteil der Speicher die Grafik??? Was also reklamieren. Stürzt der Rechner sporadich ab, was reklamieren...

Es ist bitte keine Kritik sondern mehr meine allgrmeine Sichtweise.

Ich wünsch Deinem Sohnemann gutes gelingenbeim Rechnerbau und Dir viel Spaß mit dem Sohnemann PC.


----------



## koifischfan (6. Aug. 2014)

Ich empfehle Studio http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/de/Products/studio/ Kostet das Gleiche.

Ich hoffe die aktuelle Version hat noch die Szenenerkennung drin.


----------



## Joachim (6. Aug. 2014)

Klink mich mal mit ein hier 

Ich such auch schon ne weile sowas. Wobei bei mir der Focus auf Schnitt und wirklich gute Titel, Zwischensequenzen und Texteffekte läge. Hat da jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Torsten,
ich bin mal gespannt, wohin die Reise geht... . Ich baue meine Computer selbst zusammen, und da gibt es bei den "Retail-Laufwerken" immer die "mittlere" Version der von den Laufwerksherstellern beworbenen software. So bin ich zu Cyberlinks bundle gekommen (media suite V10), die nicht so toll wie Adobe Premiere und die anderen oben ist, dafür im freien Verkauf auch nur die Hälfte kostet (leider nur unbedeutend weniger als das "retail-"Laufwerk). Damit kann man bereits "schneiden", vertonen, ist aber beschränkt bei einigen Funktionen und vermutlich in den Ausgabeformaten. Das hat mich bislang nicht gestört, weil nicht nur "wmv" und "mp4" ausgegeben wird, und das auch oberhalb von PAL. Mein Rechner ist ohne die Graka in etwa der gleiche wie Deiner, wobei das "K" im Prozessor bei guter Kühlung für 4x4,7 GHz reicht. Für Deine Zwecke würde ich an dieser Schraube noch ein bißchen drehen, 100 MHz mehr merkt man ja gar nicht.
In der c't werden jedes Jahr Videobearbeitungsprogramme in verschiedenen Preisklassen (mehrere Artikel) getestet hinsichtlich Merkmalen, Bedienbarkeit und Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe die letzten Artikel nicht herausgesucht, aber dort würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle belesen. Der Verlag gibt im gleichen Haus ja auch die "Digitale Fotografie" heraus, der Verlag hat Akustiklabors (weil dort andere Zeitschriften zumindest früher getestet haben), sprich die Jungs verstehen sowohl von Computer als auch von Technik was.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joachim, ich bin zwar nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand und Pinacale hatte ich auch mal was (die Entwicklung ist weitergegangen und es kann sich grundlegend geändert haben...) und es hat meinen Ansprüchen auch nicht genügt.
Adobe ist nen geiles komplexes Zeug... Ich hab damit Urlaubsvideos kombiniert mit Urlausfotos und einer schönen Musikuntermalung gemacht. Texteinblendungen zwischenrein...

Hat man z.B nur eine Tonspur zur Verfügung kann man den einen Musiktitel nich ausblenden den anderen überlappend einblenden und dazu mit dem Mikrofon sprechen.

Sind so die Mankos, welche mich gestört haben.
Bei Adobe stört mich sehr das aktuelle Lizenzmodell (billig mieten und unterm Strich teuer bezahlen). Das wird sich in der ganzen Softwarebranche so durchsetzen und selbst Computerspiele sind teurer denn je.


----------



## StefanBO (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

in der c’t 2013, Heft 22, S. 124ff wurden als "Videoschnittprogramme für Ein- und Aufsteiger" Adobe Premiere Elements 12, CyberLink Power Director 12 Ultra und Magix Video deluxe 2014 Plus getestet. Aus dem Fazit:

_"Wer als Einsteiger in das Thema Videoschnitt nur ab und an einen Film schneiden will, ist bei PowerDirector oder Premiere Elements am besten aufgehoben. [...] Magix Video deluxe zeigt seine Stärken klar bei der Audio-Bearbeitung. Wer darauf Wert legt, kommt am Programm der Berliner Software-Schmiede nicht vorbei, muss aber mit einer anspruchsvolleren Bedienung vorliebnehmen. Im Vergleich dazu sind die Bedienwege von PowerDirector leichter zu verstehen [...]. Obendrein legen die taiwanischen Entwickler eine Leistungsfähigkeit vor, die in dieser Klasse bislang unerreicht ist. Adobe Premiere Elements hinkt leistungstechnisch hinterher, ist aber mit sinnvollen und gut funktionierenden Neuerungen ausgestattet, die Spaß machen."_

Im Endeffekt muss aber jeder selbst sehen, womit er am besten zurecht kommt. Meistens gibt es ja Testversionen, die nur zeitlich begrenzt sind.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2014)

Ich hinke sicher hinterher... Danke Dir.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
ich danke Dir für die Mühe des Zitats. In der Tat wird man keine böse Überraschungen mehr erleben, wenn man sich beim Software-Kauf an die üblichen Verdächtigen hält. Das wäre nach so vielen Jahren der Software-Entwicklung auch arg verdächtig. Ich würde meine Entscheidung daher nicht zu lange abwägen, schade um die Zeit. Meist ist ein (für viele Benutzer) gravierendes Manko mit dem nächsten update behoben. Um eine schlechtere Bedienphilosophie für meinen speziellen Fall zu beurteilen, müsste ich mehrere Programme aktiv ausprobieren, was viel Zeit kostet.
Wenn ein bestimmtes Programm keine besondere exklusive Funktion hat (die ich auch brauche), würde ich daher Bauch plus Preis entscheiden lassen.
Mich hat schon mal beeindruckt, dass ich außerhalb der Windows-Software (da gabs mal den "Movie-maker") mit preiswerter Software DVD's basteln kann, Videos oder Fotoserien grundbearbeiten, und das Ergebnis in ein Video ausgeben kann. Wobei ich die DVD-Erstellung nicht als ein Qualitätsmerkmal ansehe (da zwar eine ausgefeilte Menüsteuerung möglich ist, aber die Ausgabequalität von vornherien auf ±PAL-Qualität festgelegt ist), das ist einfach Mist für aktuelle Monitore/Beamer und Fernseher.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

UM noch mal meinen Beitrag zu ergänzen:
man kann Videos in einer HD-Qualität (bzw. besser oder schlechter) auf eine DVD kopieren, sofern der Platz ausreichend ist, und diese auch auf dem DVD-Player abspielen. Eine Video-DVD ist freilich anders spezifiziert, und da sind zwar bessere Auflösungen möglich, aber nicht üblich/erwünscht/abspielbar. Es gilt also zu unerscheiden zwischen einem "DVD-Video-Standard", der für selbstproduzierte Videos nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, und der Dateigröße eines alternativen Videoformats (dann halt ohne Menüführung, oder mehr Insider-Wissen). Die 4,7 GB reichen noch für recht viel HD-Video.


----------



## Pammler (7. Aug. 2014)

Danke schonmal!

Die Rechnerteile kommen heute, und Sohnemann macht ne Ausbildung zum IT Techniker. Da müsste das funzen. Hat ja schon mehrere zusammen gebastelt.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Es gilt also zu unerscheiden zwischen einem "DVD-Video-Standard", der für selbstproduzierte Videos nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, und der Dateigröße eines alternativen Videoformats (dann halt ohne Menüführung, oder mehr Insider-Wissen). Die 4,7 GB reichen noch für recht viel HD-Video.



Das heißt? Meine Canon macht Videos mit 2MP-sensor Auflösung lt. Hersteller. Da nutzt doch HD nix oder?


----------



## Joachim (7. Aug. 2014)

Wird schon klappen - ich bau meine Rechner seit 1991 auch stets selber zusammen aus von mir ausgewählten Komponenten, die ich so heraus suche das sie zu meinen Anforderungen möglichst genau passen, es gute Testberichte darüber gibt und sie miteinander keine Probleme machen bspw. CPU, Speicher, Mainboard wäre so eine Kombination wo man etwas aufpassen sollte...


----------



## Pammler (7. Aug. 2014)

Meine Kombi:

Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
Asus Z87-A (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2014)

Hi Torsten,

Speicher kann man(n) nie genug haben  8 ==> 16 GB  = macht das Kraut auch nimmer fett


----------



## Pammler (7. Aug. 2014)

oh doch is nich billig der speicher und 8 gb reichen erstmal


----------



## Joachim (7. Aug. 2014)

Ich bin kein Freund der Asus Boards mehr - hatte da persönlich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Statt dessen laufen bei mir seit vielen Jahren verschiedenste GigaByte Boards ohne zu murren. Als Prozessor kommt nur AMD ins Haus - und das seit 1989 (386 DX). Da bin ich eisern. Immo läuft immer noch der Phenom Black Edition zur Zufriedenheit.

Was hast du an Festplatten geplant?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2014)

40 Mhz....  und Biostunnig ...
Mein erster Rechner den ich programmiert hab war ein C16+4 mit Kassettenkaufwerk.
Die Dienger von Robotron hab ich nie verstanden und wollte zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit diesem Zeug nix zu tun haben...  Dann kam der original IBM PS2 386 mit 25 MHz. -> daraus folgte ich Held in der Gemeinde der 286ger Besitzer... und dann kamen die mit den AMD Prozessor und haben meinen ganzen Stolz zu nichte gemacht... Ich hab mich gerächt und hab mir auch einen geholt. Dann kam der 486ger von Intel und ich sah wieder alt aus, hatte aber eine 200 MB Festplatte und gaaaanz viel Speicher. Ich denk es waren 16 MB.

Kleine Geschichte...


----------



## koifischfan (7. Aug. 2014)

> ... man kann Videos in einer HD-Qualität (bzw. besser oder schlechter) auf eine DVD kopieren, sofern der Platz ausreichend ist, und diese auch auf dem DVD-Player abspielen.


Du mußt keine DVD braten. Brenne dir einfach eine Daten-DVD. Benutze beispielsweise mp4 als Format. Viele/aktuelle Geräte können auch damit umgehen.


----------



## Pammler (7. Aug. 2014)

Asus Mainbords sind nich so gut? Ich  muß meins reklamieren ist kein Signal auf den VGA und HDMI Ausgängen, und ich dachte ich nehm extra was gutes  Ach man macht halt so seine Erfahrung.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2014)

Nochmal der Hinweis: es gibt Rechner auch komplett zu kaufen. Ich persönlich löse keine Schraube an einem Computer. Die Dinger haben 36 Monate Garantie. Aus welchem Grund sollte ich unter den Schreibtischen der Kunden rumkrabbeln... Es ist eine von mir seid vielen Jahren gemachte Erfahrung. Ich bin zwar ein IT aber die Hardware interessiert mich nicht. Dafür steht der gerade, der den Sch... gebaut hat. Hat man einen guten Hersteller (nicht Topmarken) lebt man recht Sorgenfrei was die unter dem Tisch rumkrabblerei anbelangt.

Wirklich keine Kritik, sondern nur eine Anmerkung.


----------



## Pammler (8. Aug. 2014)

HI-HI wenn man sich net auskennt....  Biosupdate und neu eingestellt und er läuft  dank Sohnemann


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2014)

An Sohnemann


----------



## Pammler (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

nun habe ich Premiere Elements 12 ausprobiert und bin zufrieden. Einfach Clips aussuchen, egal welches Format und dann DVD Menü drauf, Gamma und Kontrast bearbeitet und (ewig lange) Rändern und fertig. Sogar 3 Videospuren für Bild im Bild. Sher viele Ausgabeformate in verschiedener Qualität. Genau was ich brauche.


----------



## DbSam (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Torsten,

Du kannst noch viel mehr Videospuren hinzufügen, ebenso in den Ausgabeformaten die Qualitäten beeinflussen und ... und auch ... und ebenso...
Probiere es einfach aus. Viel Spaß dabei.
Die Renderzeit ist abhängig vom Eingangs- und Ausgangsformat und das letzte und entscheidende Wörtchen hat die Hardware.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
In den eigenen Filmen auf einen Stil festlegen und mit den Effekten nicht übertreiben...


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Torsten,
das war eine sehr gute Wahl für Deine hardware ! Ich habe selbst ein Z87-Asusboard. Auch der Vorgänger, ein P4-Board von Asus, ließ sich problemlos auf Dauer übertakten. Man mag das überdurchschnittlich teuer bezahlen, doch hinsichtlich einer frustärmeren längeren Nutzungsdauer zahlt sich das aus. Rein praktisch habe ich es mit meinem vorletzten PC deutlich länger durchgehalten, ohne zu verzweifeln. Ich bin erst umgestiegen (2013), als es für meinen P4 (von 2002) immer weniger Programme gab, die darauf laufen wollten - RawTherapy brauchte mehr als 2 GB RAM, die das System nicht verwalten konnte. Der Sprung in der Rechenleistung beim neuen System war begeisternd, aber nicht umwerfend (mal als Beispiel: Cinebench 11 in der 1-Prozessor-Version steigerte sich von 0,5 auf 2; das ist um Größenordnungen niedriger, als die Werbung uns gerne weis machen will). 
In der vorletzten c't einiges gab es einiges über rendering zu lesen und ich war verblüfft ob des vergleichsweise schlechten GPU-renderings. Es würde auch mich freuen, darüber noch was zu hören, schließlich bieten die Programme diverse Optionen.


----------



## Pammler (22. Aug. 2014)

Das Rendern geht mit Adobe recht schnell, wenn ich nicht bearbeite, sondern "nur" zurechtschneide und von VOB in 720p Hdtv mpeg umwandle. Ich muß die HD Auflösung nehmen, da ich sonst, bei zwar gleicher theorethischer Auflösung, trotzdem Qualitätsverluste habe. 1GB VOB - ca. 5-7 Min. Kompatibel ist es jedoch nicht sehr gut für VOB Dateien, bei dem kleinsten Fehler im Datensystem verschwindet Ton oder Bild oder Der Ton passt nicht zum Bild. Da muss der Any Video Converter oder Free DVD Video Converter ran, die können trotzdem Umwandeln, haben aber bei HD ein verzerrtes Bild, bzw keine bessere Qualität, so dass ich Originalauflösung nehmen muß, und dabei selbe Qualitätsverluste wie Adobe in Originalauflösung habe, aber wesentlich kleiner Dateien. Nun besser schlechtere Qualität wie keinen Ton oder Bild. Werd noch bissel experimentieren müssen.
Die Kiste läuft gut, jedoch merkt man das nur in der Videobearbeitung, sonst ist er fast genauso lahm wie der fast 10 Jahre alte Schlepptop.
Eines ist natürlich genial - USB3: 6 GB in windeseile auf ext. HD sichern.


----------



## Joachim (23. Aug. 2014)

Pammler schrieb:


> sonst ist er fast genauso lahm wie der fast 10 Jahre alte Schlepptop


 Moin - da machst du was falsch. Hast du eine gute SSD verbaut im Rechner? Wenn die mind. 64GB (besser 128GB) groß ist und dort Windows, deine Programme und die Auslagerungsdatei drauf ist - dann rennt so ein PC wie der Teufel.

Ansonsten - selbst bei guten verbauten Komponenten muss man auch heute noch ordentlich konfigurieren können um nen PC wirklich schnell zu machen und vor allem schnell zu halten.


----------



## Pammler (23. Aug. 2014)

Moin, SSD nein, schnell halten ? Am Anfang war er superschnell, aber als ich dann all meine Software drauf hatte und eine Demoversionen installiert und wieder deinstalliert hatte, war er so schnell wie mein Schlepptop. Muß wohl doch cccleaner und tune-up noch installieren


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2014)

Die SSD Festplatten sind aller erste Wahl für einen neuen PC. So wie Joachim schon sagte. 

Dort alle Programme drauf und die Daten kann man auf einer lahmen x Terabyte Platte ablegen. 

Da es Speicherchips sind rennen alle Pragramme. 

Vieleicht ein Basteltipp für Sohnemann.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joachim und Thomas,
das mit der SSD kann ich nur bestätigen! Die vorhandene Festplatte kann ja die Videos zwischenlagern. Zum Speichern und für Backups habe ich einen kleinen Server (WHS 2011). Allein meine Fotos haben die 100 GB-Marke schon lange überschritten, und ich fände es sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich welche verlieren würde.
Als SSD würde ich Dir ein Modell mit ca. 250 oder 500 GB empfehlen. Ich habe zwei Samsungs in Gebrauch (eine 500er "evo" und eine 120er "pro"). Die Finger lassen würde ich von den "alten" Modellen, und solchen mit kleinerer Kapazität. Es gibt Diskussionen über die Datenhaltbarkeit, gerade weil die neuen Speichertypen in den SSD's anfälliger sind. Tatsächlich sind Festplatten unter den "üblichen" Umständen immer noch anfälliger für Datenfehler, siehe auch die aktuelle c't.


----------



## Pammler (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

wie sichert man dann Videos für die nächste Generation? Die 10 Jahre alten DVD's kann ich nicht mehr beschreiben, ohne das Fehler drauf sind. Dachte auf ner Externen (WD My Passport 1TB USB 3.0) sind sie gut aufgehoben. Habe bis jetzt ca 200GB Videos gesichert. Mit USB Sticks oder SD-Cards hat man ja dann ne schöne Sammlung. Die alten Videobänder von vor 20 Jahren haben auch schon an Qualität verloren. Das Überspielen auf den Festplattenrecorder ist sehr zeitraubend. Dann DVD draus brennen und am PC im Mpeg umwandeln und sichern. So war und ist mein Plan, deswegen die leistungsfähigere Hardware.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Torsten,
mit Festplatten ist man wohl aktuell auf der besten Seite hinsichtlich großer Datenmengen (und Kosten sowie Haltbarkeit), keine Frage. Warum habe ich meine in einem Server? 
Eine externe Festplatte schleppt man gerne auch mal 'rum, und da könnte sie Schaden nehmen. Das wäre dann blöd für Daten, die man kein zweites Mal gesichert hat. Der Vorteil einer externen Festplatte ist freilich der, dass sie vermutlich deutlich weniger Stunden läuft als ein ständig angeschalteter Server. Denn der mechanische Verschleiß einer Festplatte (Spindellager) ist wohl das Hauptproblem.
Mein Server legt auf einer zweiten Festplatte ein (differentielles) Backup an, damit sind die ursprünglichen Daten vor versehentlichem Löschen auf der Serverplatte geschützt. Wenn eine der Festplatten anfängt ihren Geist aufzugeben, dann kann ich eine neue einstecken, und den Server die Daten verschieben lassen. Um das Umkopieren der Daten auf ein neues Medium nach einer gewissen Zeit kommt man nicht herum (egal ob Festplatte oder DVD etc). Da die Preise für eine Festplatte pro GB kontinuierlich sinken, und eine oder nur wenige für die eigenen privaten Daten reichen, ist der Aufwand hierfür überschaubar. Zur Serversoftware gehört eine Hardwareüberwachung, als sie ein Controller für eine externe Festplatte oder ein "Standard-Windows" nicht bietet. So hat mir mein alter WHS SMART-Fehler gebeichtet, mein neuer läuft erst seit zwei Jahren.
Fehler beim Kopieren entstehen nicht nur durch Daten- oder Lesefehler der "Quelle", sondern auch im Arbeitsspeicher, und auf dem Zielmedium! Ich traue meiner Server-Software da eher zu, Daten sauber zu transferieren (bislang noch kein Problem). Als Alternative kann man einen "Imager" mit dem Kopieren beauftragen, der im Anschluss einen Abgleich durchführen kann, ob es auch keine Übertragungsfehler gegeben hat. Vom direkten Kopieren großer Datenmengen per Windows Explorer oder WinCommander etc kann ich nur abraten, da sind Fehler und Abbrüche "vorprogrammiert".
Jetzt habe ich viel geschrieben, kann aber nur auf aus eigener (schlechter) Erfahrung raten, Geld für Datensicherung auszugeben. Computer sind mittlerweile Alltag, und fressen viel von unserer Zeit. Die damit erzeugten Bilder/Videos/Texte haben ein Niveau erreicht, dessen wir uns vermutlich auch in 20 Jahren nicht mehr schämen müssen, die also eine dauerhafte Archivierung verdient haben. So unbeliebt dieses Thema den meisten Zeitgenossen ist, mir wäre es heutzutage äußerst ärgerlich und peinlich, den Totalverlust meiner Digifotos wegen eines einzelnen Festplattendefekts einräumen zu müssen. Mein Server hat vielleicht die Hälfte meines PC gekostet, und der jährliche Strombedarf ist erträglich (<120 kWh). Das meine ich nicht als ultimative Aufforderung, sich solch ein Teil anzuschaffen. Eine zweite externe HD, sicher verwahrt, ist eine genau so gute Möglichkeit, Daten sicherer zu verwahren, so man diszipliniert regelmäßig die Daten aktualisiert. Alternativen in Form optischer Medien sind leider nicht die Methode der Wahl, und ganz offensichtlich auch Magnetbänder nicht (als Besitzer eines DAT-Rekorders habe ich das gerade sehr leidvoll erfahren). Andere bezahlbare Speichermedien ken ich leider nicht.


----------



## Pammler (26. Aug. 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Schilderung.


----------



## Pammler (26. Aug. 2014)

Hier das erste Schnittergebnis mit Premiere.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0-0nGUnsV8_


----------



## laolamia (27. Aug. 2014)

lol....
bist du dir sicher das du die sachen....abgesehen von dem geigenkuenstler.... veroeffentlichen darfst?
abmahnanwaelte sind fix!


----------



## Pammler (27. Aug. 2014)

Youtuibe hat kein content ID angemeldet, die DVD und das Notenbuch ist regulär gekauft und werden für ein eigenes Werk in Form von Zitaten genutzt, § 51 S. 2 Nr. 2 UrhG.


----------

